# re: clutch slipping



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

*re: clutch slipping*

hi anybody had clutch replaced on a fiat ducato 3.0 litre manual mine is slipping 15000 miles how much did it cost and where did you have it done burstner a class thanks


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi we got the peugeot 3 ltr and the clutch went at only 30000 miles .
the cost was nearly £2000 it had to have a new flywheel .
its not an easy job garage had ours for best part of a week 

we only had ours done after xmas


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine lasted 16,000 miles from when the van was new. Luckily a Fiat dealer in Germany decided that it was faulty and managed to get Fiat to agree to it as a warranty claim, so no cost to me.

The clutches are made of cheese, I now drive with that in mind rather than driving as I might in a normal van. We are now at 40,000 miles and clutch No.2 still feels fine.

You don't say what age your van is? Alan.


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

*re clutch slipping*

hi the van is a2008


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think Fiat would consider a goodwill contribution then.

I see where you live. There is an excellent Fiat workshop in Lancaster where you will get very expert help. They are not a main dealer so the prices are not sky high.

http://candmauto.co.uk/index.html The proprietor is Mark Woods, he was workshop foreman for TB Turbo for many years and knows the Ducato inside out. No better man to advise or do your repairs. Many satisfied MHF members have recommended him in the past. I go there for all my servicing and upgrades.

I think there is a courtesy car if you had to leave your van over night.

I have no connection with Mark other than that I am a very satisfied customer, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-84141-c.html+m+auto

Here's what some members say about C&M, Alan.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

our m/home is a 2008 as well and peugeot made it very clear that thay would not help towards the cost .
and we used that same garage for all its services .its last service there was in november clutch went in december .
guess thay dont want me to go there again .
in the end i had it done by a local garage .
as peugoet had told me it would cost £ 1600 with out the flywheel 
the flywheel from peugoet was £882 
local garage done the lot for £ 1800


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dual mass flywheel on those is it???

If so I would seriously look at getting (if available) a non dual mass flywheel conversion. Cost will be MUCH less and as your vehicle is well out of warranty Mr Fiat cannot use it against you. (nor can he make a huge wedge out of selling you a Dual Mass flywheel 'cos they are pricey items)


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Dual mass flywheel on those is it???
> 
> If so I would seriously look at getting (if available) a non dual mass flywheel conversion. Cost will be MUCH less and as your vehicle is well out of warranty Mr Fiat cannot use it against you. (nor can he make a huge wedge out of selling you a Dual Mass flywheel 'cos they are pricey items)


If you go solid flywheel beware of judder & possible gearbox failure..


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good advice Ploddy but I don't think there is a kit, I wish there was. I would take the chance, I doubt mine could judder more than it does now, Alan.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

we have never had a judder on our m/home .
and yes it is a duel mass flywheel.


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We've just had our 2007 Ducato 2.3 clutch changed at 15k miles. It started slipping after a remap. (The rempa showed it up not caused it) Fly wheel didn't need changing. The job cost £650 at a local commercial garage. They were very prompt with the job and it's running really well now.


----------

